# Algae On Plants.



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

Any recommendations on cleaning algae on plants? I have a 150 gallon and with my stumpy arms its a pain in the ass lol.


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks alot for all your advice. It was a great help. hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

lol, I am surprised no one responded to this. Ok so here I go:

The only way to clean algae off your plants is to take a J-cloth and gently wipe them one by one. If they are plastic, you can pull the plant out and rinse them in the sink and wipe them there. Sorry for your stubby arms but this is the only way you can do it


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

i agree with ksls as i recently encountered a severe algae problem and solved it by doing two things. i started doing frequent water changes and wiping down the leaves as well.


----------

